# Argente vs Argente Creme?



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Been thinking how to ask these questions without sounding silly 

I saw an Argente or Argente creme(I can't remember which one as there were so many and I was quite overwhelmed with all the beautiful mice!!!) at the London champs and haven't stopped thinking about them since, think along with blue, I've fallen in love.
They just wowed me, and I would love some.

So would anyone be willing to tell me (in a very simple way  ) How these varieties are made? and are they difficult to breed?

As a beginner , would I be well out of my depth?

I really don't know any genetics, I am trying to learn but I'm finding it very confusing.

Any help or advice would be much appreciated.

I did and do really like choc tans, but I think I would regret getting them without looking into the Argente more first.
Thanks for reading  x


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Have a looksee at this. I would say that this is one of the harder varieties to perfect. That doesn't mean you shouldn't but harder varieties are often not recommended for beginners as it's likely (but not definite, of course!) that you will loose interest with the slow or non-existent progress that can last years. I find the varieties people favour show a lot about that persons personality. I LOVE PEW/Ivory, Creams.. and breed them. They remind me of cleanliness, space, peace. I can pay more attention to detail in type and shape because I'm not distracted by colour. I also breed a smaller amount of lilacs. I LOVE the colour lilac but got told that it is hard to perfect, they rarely win at shows, darken with age etc - so I think that appealed to my rebellious side. I'll be introducing a new variety or two to my mousery after Manchester show.. I wonder what they will say about me.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

They were argentes and a few people in the fancy have them, so shouldn't be too difficult to get hold of a breeding trio. They are beautiful, all golden and sparkling 

Genetically speaking they are pink eyed agoutis, so they are a fairly simple, true breeding variety. They can and do win too and are a good choice for show breeding in my opinion.

Argente creme is much more complicated; they are genetically a pink eyed chinchilla, so need one agouti gene, one tan/white bellied agouti gene, two chinchilla gene and two pink eyed genes. They are much more difficult!


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Onyx said:


> Have a looksee at this. I would say that this is one of the harder varieties to perfect. That doesn't mean you shouldn't but harder varieties are often not recommended for beginners as it's likely (but not definite, of course!) that you will loose interest with the slow or non-existent progress that can last years. I find the varieties people favour show a lot about that persons personality. I LOVE PEW/Ivory, Creams.. and breed them. They remind me of cleanliness, space, peace. I can pay more attention to detail in type and shape because I'm not distracted by colour. I also breed a smaller amount of lilacs. I LOVE the colour lilac but got told that it is hard to perfect, they rarely win at shows, darken with age etc - so I think that appealed to my rebellious side. I'll be introducing a new variety or two to my mousery after Manchester show.. I wonder what they will say about me.


Thankyou for your reply,, I do like the creams alot, but the Argente just really caught and held my attention


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

SarahY said:


> They were argentes and a few people in the fancy have them, so shouldn't be too difficult to get hold of a breeding trio. They are beautiful, all golden and sparkling
> 
> Genetically speaking they are pink eyed agoutis, so they are a fairly simple, true breeding variety. They can and do win too and are a good choice for show breeding in my opinion.
> 
> Argente creme is much more complicated; they are genetically a pink eyed chinchilla, so need one agouti gene, one tan/white bellied agouti gene, two chinchilla gene and two pink eyed genes. They are much more difficult!


Thankyou Sarah  True breeding, means putting an Argente doe to an Argente buck will give me all Argente's?  Sorry if I've got that wrong! Genetics just confuse me 

I am really pleased that you said they were Argentes at the show, I liked alot of the other varieties as you probably noticed  
But I just thought the Argentes were beautiful!

I think I may just have to get some 

x


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Ooops. When I said "Have a look at this" I meant to put in SarahY's thread on Argente Creams and then follow on with them being the hardest choice of the two. I'm having such a blonde night, I apologize!

viewtopic.php?f=21&t=29266


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Onyx said:


> Ooops. When I said "Have a look at this" I meant to put in SarahY's thread on Argente Creams and then follow on with them being the hardest choice of the two. I'm having such a blonde night, I apologize!
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=21&t=29266


Haha no worries  thankyou, I replied to that thread, but I just couldn't remember which ones I had seen at the show 

What new varieties are you getting?


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

I'll be picking up 3 pairs (poss a few extra does) of Variegateds. 2 (hopefully pregnant*) Splash does. 1 (*) PEW doe, Cream doe (*) and Stone doe (*), a Blue buck. These will all help to inject a bit of oomph in to what I already have into the varieties I already have. And introduce Varies and Splash into my mousery. I'm pretty scared about the Varies and Splashes, I do NOT want to mess them up!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

If your looking to show I'd defernatly aim to get some from a breeder when possible rather than trying to make them as each colour will come in different shades so you will be breeding to get the right coloir while existing breeders will be breeding to get the right shade.
I've been working on improving my orignal siamese to show quality, 4 years and still working on it.


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Onyx said:


> I'll be picking up 3 pairs (poss a few extra does) of Variegateds. 2 (hopefully pregnant*) Splash does. 1 (*) PEW doe, Cream doe (*) and Stone doe (*), a Blue buck. These will all help to inject a bit of oomph in to what I already have into the varieties I already have. And introduce Varies and Splash into my mousery. I'm pretty scared about the Varies and Splashes, I do NOT want to mess them up!


O wow! lucky you  Lots of pics when you can?


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

PPVallhunds said:


> If your looking to show I'd defernatly aim to get some from a breeder when possible rather than trying to make them as each colour will come in different shades so you will be breeding to get the right coloir while existing breeders will be breeding to get the right shade.
> I've been working on improving my orignal siamese to show quality, 4 years and still working on it.


Thankyou  Yes I will be looking for a breeder  
I've seen pics of your siamese they are gorgeous x


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Why thank you


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

PPVallhunds said:


> Why thank you


You are very welcome  I love your foxes too, I haven't had the pleasure of seeing a fox in the fur yet though! x


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

ill be showing again in the next year defernatly and a few breeders reasontly have has some from me so you may get to meet some soon


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Look forward to that  x


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Good luck! Pied argente are my favourite and I'm also getting some soon!


----------

